

The Hummus Manifesto - Part 1 - nivertech
http://sixkidsandafulltimejob.blogspot.com/2010/07/hummus-manifesto-part-1.html
This is the first in a multi-part series on the challenges facing the Israeli High Tech Industry and How We Can emerge stronger from both the global economic downturn and the challenges facing our tech economy.
======
nivertech
Well said:

"Yet, in the Zionist republic of Microsoft, all of our engineers are Dot-net
addicts. The Israeli Army is a Microsoft colony."

------
nivertech
The Hummus Manifesto - Part 2

[http://sixkidsandafulltimejob.blogspot.com/2010/07/hummus-
ma...](http://sixkidsandafulltimejob.blogspot.com/2010/07/hummus-manifesto-
part-2.html)

